# First Week at University - (HOW TO MAKE FRIENDS??)



## uptheanty (Sep 22, 2006)

I Start Uni next week on Monday and am TERRRRRIFYED!! I cant stop thinking(worrying) about what "may" happen, 

I just want it to be good, and hope ill be okay and make friends!!!

So im wondering if you can give some advice on what to do in the First Week to improve your chances of making friends?

Cheerz


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

This is going to sound a bit dull, but one the best things you can do is get organised. I spent my first week chasing bits of paper around the uni that weren't filled in properly. You want to get all that stuff out of the way, so you haven't got any distractions. 
 Find out the stuff you want to join, clubs and societies. Otherwise you'll be rushed past a thousand stalls at at a breakneck pace, and find you've come out with nothing more than a few pens and some free condoms. 
Get out there. I know this will be difficult, but the first week at uni is a god sent opotunity for someone with SA. It is one of the few times that everybody is in the same boat as you. Nobody knows anybody, people are looking to make new friends. 
If it doesn't go well, don't panic. As long as you join a few societies that your interested in, you will have contact with people. Through I can't promise you'll make friends. Plus you don't start to socialise with the people you spend most time with until your course starts. Hope that has been helpful, it is the best I can do.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree totally with zaph. Get on task, get organized, and you'll have a way easier start than I did :b

Use the opportunity to get to know some people while everyone is still getting acquainted. It's really the best time for people like us. Try talking to people in your courses. Since they won't know anyone either, they'll be very eager to make friends too


----------



## Nate19 (Jan 21, 2007)

Make sure you look good (i.e. personal hygiene and dress). People do not want to be around people that are sloppy. 

Other than that, smile and make sure you have things to discuss with other people. Remember, college is a place that people come from all over the world. So I am sure that there is someone out there just as afraid as you are. 

Lastly, be yourself and have a great time.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Keeping friendship is much harder than making friends. 

I made a few friends last year (my first quarter in school), and then I found out these "friend" are avoiding to sit near me or even talk to me this quarter. At first I didn't know, I tried to talk to them in a friendly way but they walked faster and faster in order to get rid of me. After this, I knew they don't want to be friend with me. Never mind. They aren't the first to act like this. Now I'm also trying to avoid them as well.


----------



## uptheanty (Sep 22, 2006)

well i just finished my first day at Uni!! and I couldnt sleep all last night WORRYING about it, when the reality was it wasnt so scary, i was relatively unusually calm! maybe lack of sleep? hehe it was a 9 hour day and I didnt make any friends, but i did make a few aquantances so im really glad, there were like LOTS of opportunitys where i could of started a conversation with someone, but i felt too choked up with anxiety, you know when your voice dosent work properly and u sound stupid, but the people that made an efffort to talk to me I am so glad for, I got lucky. it made me realise also that when its your first day of something who you sit next too has alot to do with whether youl have the guts to socialise, so when you enter that room sit somewhere were the persons body language looks friendly and approachable

Thanks for all the advice it helped heaps!!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm glad it wasn't as bad as you anticipated. Good luck in making new friends.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You have to make aquaintances before they become friends. Friendship is something that comes with time. 

The biggest part of making friends is talking to people. There are numerous clubs and organizations on a college campus. Find one that you're interested in and see what it's like.


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

You're going to run into a lot of people who put a LOT of emphasis on having many friends as a marker of success or happiness. Don't pay them any attention because they're absolutely insane by nature. *lol*

I agree with Amocholes -- join a club or organization. I know, I know, we all hate it when someone says that because it's a huge challenge, but really, that was the best thing that I've done in university (and yes, I know it doesn't immediately work out for everyone). I started volunteering at a campus centre dedicated to something I care about and I've made a lot of casual friends by just being there, even if I don't say much. I even got to know some people who were in my classes who volunteered there as well. The pro about college/university is that not only do you get the buttload of people who are insane with social lives, you meet a lot of people who are introverted or are sympathetic to/have social anxiety. It took me a lot longer since I have an attendance problem, but always keep in mind that friendship takes time.

The first week is the best week for anyone with social anxiety, since everyone has no idea what they're doing either. I wish I went to frosh week (I'm a commuter) because after that, I got it in my head that everyone had friends and I didn't (which I'm sure is a big fat lie).

Good luck! You'll get through it.


----------

